# Best chisel sharpener



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

I bought a cheap set of turning chisels from Harbor Freight when I started turning. The only reason I went cheap was my lack of sharpening experience, figuring that if I ruined them, what the heck. I made some rests and other helpers as shown on Youtube. I am doing OK, but would like to do better.
I have gotten decent at sharpening. I have seen so many sharpening systems that promise so much and they cost TOO much. Is there a reasonable, effective sharpening system out there?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Check this and they have several others as well..

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95329


----------



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you, I was unaware that they had so many systems.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Ohio Ron said:


> Thank you, I was unaware that they had so many systems.



A friend of mine, stone worker, bought the wet grinder
for his stone chisels and is very happy with it. It seems
to be a good piece of equipment.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I use a slow speed grinder with white wheels. I finally bought a Oneway sharpening system with the Wolverine bowl gouge jig. Before that I I had a cheap 3450 grinder and a homemade wooden version of the Oneway system. They aren't hard to build. I also built a metal version out of square tubing. 
It's hard t beat the Oneway system. I know they are expensive but they will last a lifetime and because you remove so little metal when sharpening using this system, your tools last much longer. I feel that is is one the best investments I made in my woodturning and has easily paid for iteself.


----------



## stevebuk (Feb 20, 2009)

i use the cheapest unit that tormek do , but i find it is easy and works for me.


----------



## The Mind Train (Nov 10, 2008)

This is the one I use. Not that expensive and can be used with your existing bench grinder so long as you use good quality wheels. I made a right mess of my turning tools before I had this, now they look and perform great.
http://robertsorby.co.uk/sorbymedia/sharpening2.wmv
Where the video shows that accurate measurement with a rule is recommended for the fingernail profiler, I have found that 15mm copper tube cut to length give a very accurate way of ensuring the same measurement and therefore the same angle of grind every time. A different length for each angle required.

And for straight edge tools like joiners chisels and plane irons this is probably the most cost effective method around
http://www.woodsmith.com/issues/165/videos/sandpaper-sharpening/


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

"I bought a cheap set of turning chisels from Harbor Freight when I started turning. The only reason I went cheap was my lack of sharpening experience, figuring that if I ruined them, what the heck."

Ron,
one opposite school of thought to the above is to buy good tools and you will be sure to learn how to sharpen them so you don't ruin them. I heard one of our veteran club turners tell my old timer buddy something along the same lines about exotic lumber turning blanks. My buddy has a bunch of pricey blanks he has bought over the last ten years and is afraid to turn them. He told this vet turner he was still practicing . The vet turner told him to go home and pick out his best piece and turn it. He said if you wait till you figure you're good enought to turn your best piece, you might be long dead by then. Makes a lot of sense to me. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey Mike quit talkin bout me :laughing: I still have a big (40lb) burl I can't get the nerve to cut :sad:anyway I have the wolverine setup with the 8" slow spead grinder,for flat chisels,scrapers an such,I have a flat plate that I lay the tool on an then take it up to the grinder keeping it straight,then if I want to really hone it I have a jig from woodcraft that has a wheel on it an I clamp the tool to it an get the angle set to the face of a fine grit honing stone and with a little cutting oil just push it forward on the stone and I don't test the edge for sharpness with my finger,cause it will bleed


----------



## soniferry (Feb 27, 2009)

Many people use only sand paper. Some auto parts stores that cater to mechanics doing restorations that include body work will have extremely fine paper that equates to 12000 grit.
The "scary sharp" system is based on sandpaper with an adhesive back applied to glass. You can get a piece of glass for a jalousie window (the slat kind) and some 3m spray adhesive to hold the paper to the glass.
An experienced sharpener may mange nicely with only fingers to hold the chisel. Personally, I use a Veritas jig to hold my blades. I'm not using it to get done quicker, mind, I just want it to be right when I'm done.


----------

